# ищу хороший 3/4



## elka_s (20 Дек 2017)

Куплю для талантливого ребенка, отыгравшего 4 года на половинке, аккордеон 3/4 с хорошим звуком. Вельтмейстер или не хуже. Новый или почти новый в прекрасном состоянии, надолго, для музшколы, выступлений детского ансамбля и дальнейшего обучения. В идеале - легкий, тк мальчику еще 9 лет. Москва.


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Дек 2017)

elka_s писал:


> аккордеон 3/4  надолго,


Так не бывает.    3/4- очень временно. Ибо человек имеет свойство расти.  

Брать "очень хороший 3/4"- выкинутые деньги. 
Новый или почти новый- это из китайских компонентов. И дорого.


----------



## elka_s (20 Дек 2017)

Kuzalogly писал:


> elka_s писал: аккордеон 3/4  надолго, Так не бывает.    3/4- очень временно. Ибо человек имеет свойство расти.
> 
> Брать "очень хороший 3/4"- выкинутые деньги.
> Новый или почти новый- это из китайских компонентов. И дорого.
> ...


----------



## ugly (20 Дек 2017)

Половинка Юпитера - это уж совсем начальный инструмент,  да. Зато легкий.
Относительно новый - это будет Метеор или Каприс, из классики. Более новые будут дороже, но вряд ли лучше - прямодечники же. Хотя б/у как раз около 60-80 тыс. продают.

Есть Meteor N - он ещё легче (7кг заявлено), и клавиши с уменьшенной мензурой.


----------



## vev (20 Дек 2017)

*ugly*,

60-80 тр это с доставкой на Юпитер чтоль? За такие деньги старый полный ломанодечный Рояль можно купить...

Вот Метеор с Каприсом и взять. больше пары лет все равно на нем не играть, да и как ни выбирай, все равно будет весьма посредственный ученический инструмент.

При выборе более важным является не вес, а габариты ИМХО


----------



## ugly (20 Дек 2017)

60-80 - это какой-нибудь Перл, Агат или аналогичное, хоть Хонер.
Хотя в магазинах и Метеоры по такой же цене продать пытаются.


----------



## vev (20 Дек 2017)

*ugly*,

ну эти я бы и бесплатно брать не стал...


----------



## elka_s (20 Дек 2017)

vev писал:


> *ugly*,
> 
> ну эти я бы и бесплатно брать не стал...
> 
> А что бы взяли, учитывая ситуацию?


----------



## vev (20 Дек 2017)

*elka_s*,

да вроде понятно ж... Вот те самые Метеоры/Каприсы рублей за 30-40... Вбухивать деньги к 3/4 точно не стал бы


----------



## elka_s (20 Дек 2017)

vev писал:


> *elka_s*,
> 
> да вроде понятно ж... Вот те самые Метеоры/Каприсы рублей за 30-40... Вбухивать деньги к 3/4 точно не стал бы
> 
> ...


----------



## ugly (20 Дек 2017)

Размер инструмента ограничен сверху ростом исполнителя, а снизу - репертуаром. Т.е. играть что-нибудь несложное можно и на 3/4, даже легче. А вот вещи посложнее, с вариациями - требуют полной клавиатуры, и даже расширенной. Плюс к этому желательно наличие 3 полноценных голосов в инструменте (розливные голоса не в счёт).
При наличии хороших успехов в музыке начинают осваивать выборную клавиатуру уже в ДМШ, а это другой класс инструмента. В музучилище готово-выборный инструмент можно считать обязательным.


----------



## vev (20 Дек 2017)

*elka_s*,

что-то у Вас с числами напутано... Я помнится в 11 пересел на полный. Поначалу было несколько великовато, но терпимо. В 16 уже пора не просто заканчивать ДМШ, а быть студентом колледжа, если идти по музыкальной стезе... 

Итого, 3/4 ему на пару лет, особливо учитывая 4 года практики. Чего ему играть не 3/4 ? Он же должен быть ограничен репертуаром при разумной технике...


----------



## elka_s (20 Дек 2017)

ugly писал:


> Размер инструмента ограничен сверху ростом исполнителя, а снизу - репертуаром.
> 
> Он в ДМШ не перейдет, тк, он рано начал, сейчас в 4-м ДМШ, а ему 9 лет, заканчивать будет в 12, мальчик мелкий, не дорастет. Это если потом дополнительно будет учиться.
> 
> ...


----------



## ugly (21 Дек 2017)

Рост какой у Вашего мальчика?
Вы померьте в музыкалке инструменты, чтобы понять какой нужен. Уделяйте внимание правильной посадке.

1 - это полный, может не подойти по размеру.
3 - без фото, вообще ХЗ что. В инете по названию ничего похожего на современный аккордеон не находится.
4 - специфический инструмент. Может быть очень хорош по звуку, но нестандартный. Это точно не вельтмейстер.
6 - современный (китайский пластмассовый скорее всего).

Остальные два надо смотреть, играть и слушать, лучше с преподавателем. Ещё лучше - с мастером, который будет заниматься последующим обслуживанием.
ЗЫ. Однако, цены у вас...


----------



## elka_s (21 Дек 2017)

ugly писал:


> Все получила, большое спасибо!
> 
> Рост юноши 135 примерно, и худющий, спину жалко  Еле видно его за 3/4
> 
> Цены - да уж...


----------



## elka_s (21 Дек 2017)

vev писал:


> *Спасибо!
> В 11 на полный? Круто, трудно себе представить..
> Учитель говорит - заканчивать школу с 3/4.  Мальчик невысокий и худющий, его сейчас из-за 3/4 то еле видно...
> 
> ...


----------



## ugly (21 Дек 2017)

elka_s писал:


> В 11 на полный? Круто, трудно себе представить..
> Учитель говорит - заканчивать школу с 3/4.  Мальчик невысокий и худющий, его сейчас из-за 3/4 то еле видно...


Мой в 8.5 на полный перешел. Правда, он высокий (около 150см) и широк в плечах. На групповом фото с недавнего конкурса выше всех одиннадцатилетних. Но спина после занятий болит, это да.


----------

